# Així doncs



## Eva Maria

Com traduir "així doncs" a principi de frase en aquest context:

- Així doncs, pot resultar molt útil per als alumnes...

o

- Entonces / Por lo tanto / Por tanto puede resultar muy útil para los alumnos...

Quin us sembla el més aproximat a l'original? Hi ha alguna altra manera de dir-ho?

EM


----------



## Tomby

Hola Eva Maria!
Què tal "_Así pues, puede resultar muy útil para los alumnos_"?
Salutacions!


----------



## Eva Maria

Tombatossals said:


> Hola Eva Maria!
> Què tal "_Así pues, puede resultar muy útil para los alumnos_"?
> Salutacions!


 

TT,

 "Así pues" queda molt bé!

No se m'havia acudit, i resulta que és la traducció literal de "així doncs"! (Vaig perdent facultats, segons sembla!!!!)

Moltes gràcies!

EM


----------



## Domtom

-
Sí, efectivament, _así pues_.
-


----------



## Eva Maria

Domtom said:


> -
> Sí, efectivamet, _así pues_.


 
Dom!

Gràcies de nou per confirmar-m'ho!

EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

També hi hauries pogut posar, *por ende*, *como consecuencia*, *de resultas*, etc. N'hi ha una pila (el meravellós món dels connectors i dels marcadors textuals )

I una coseta, Eva Maria, a mi em van corregir reiteradament que en català s'ha d'escriure "així, doncs"; és a dir, separar els dos mots amb una coma. Al final ho vaig acabar fent. 

Quant a això que acabo de comentar, hi esteu d'acord? Com teniu costum d'escriure aquest marcador textual? Amb o sense coma?

Petons!


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I una coseta, Eva Maria, a mi em van corregir reiteradament que en català s'ha d'escriure "així, doncs"; és a dir, separar els dos mots amb una coma. Al final ho vaig acabar fent.
> 
> Quant a això que acabo de comentar, hi esteu d'acord? Com teniu costum d'escriure aquest marcador textual? Amb o sense coma?



A mi em passava el mateix, TPS! M'ho corregien cada dos per tres i ara sempre hi poso coma, però resulta que fa poc em van tornar a corregir i em van treure la coma. 

Suposo que depèn de com s'entén. Pots entendre que el connector pròpiament dit és "així" i el "doncs" és un incís (si en puc dir així, no estic gaire fina) i, per tant, l'has de posar entre comes. Però també pots entendre que el connector és "així doncs", tot el conjunt, que és el que ara no recordo qui em va dir un cop.

El GREC ho posa amb coma: 


> així
> 
> _3  [  sovint reforçat amb _doncs_ ]  Essent així, per aquesta raó, en conseqüència. Ell també vindrà? Així, és millor que jo no vingui. Ho haig de saber amb temps; així, doncs, decideix-te aviat._



El DIEC també:



> doncs
> 
> _*1 *1 conj. [LC] Denota la conseqüència o conclusió d’allò que precedeix. Tot A és B; tot B és C; doncs, tot A és C. __Així, doncs, tot plegat era mentida._


----------



## Eva Maria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> També hi hauries pogut posar, *por ende*, *como consecuencia*, *de resultas*, etc. N'hi ha una pila (el meravellós món dels connectors i dels marcadors textuals )
> 
> I una coseta, Eva Maria, a mi em van corregir reiteradament que en català s'ha d'escriure "així, doncs"; és a dir, separar els dos mots amb una coma. Al final ho vaig acabar fent.
> 
> Quant a això que acabo de comentar, hi esteu d'acord? Com teniu costum d'escriure aquest marcador textual? Amb o sense coma?
> 
> Petons!


 
TPS,

Sí, tots els connectors que em comentes anirien prou bé, però els trobo massa recarregats per a un text escolar.

Respecte a "així doncs", jo l'escric sempre sense coma, perquè en parlar penso que no fem aquesta pausa, "així   doncs", sino que diem els dos mots plegats "aixídoncs". Tot i que l'he vist moltíssims cops amb la coma, sobretot en textos literaris. 

Gràcies pels teus comentaris!

EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Eva Maria said:


> TPS,
> 
> Sí, tots els connectors que em comentes anirien prou bé, però els trobo massa recarregats per a un text escolar.
> 
> Respecte a "així doncs", jo l'escric sempre sense coma, perquè en parlar penso que no fem aquesta pausa, "així doncs", sino que diem els dos mots plegats "aixídoncs". Tot i que l'he vist moltíssims cops amb la coma, sobretot en textos literaris.
> 
> Gràcies pels teus comentaris!
> 
> EM


 
Ai, ai, ai, no sé què dir-te: no sé si és perquè m'ho van inculcar tant, que tinc la sensació que sí que en fem, de pausa... Si més no, una miqueta. Bé, suposo que es tracta d'un matís sense massa importància; però, ja us ho dic, a mi m'ho van corregir unes quantes vegades i... ara em fa com a mania escriure-ho sense la coma... Coses meves...

Petons!


----------



## Eva Maria

betulina said:


> A mi em passava el mateix, TPS! M'ho corregien cada dos per tres i ara sempre hi poso coma, però resulta que fa poc em van tornar a corregir i em van treure la coma.
> 
> Suposo que depèn de com s'entén. Pots entendre que el connector pròpiament dit és "així" i el "doncs" és un incís (si en puc dir així, no estic gaire fina) i, per tant, l'has de posar entre comes. Però també pots entendre que el connector és "així doncs", tot el conjunt, que és el que ara no recordo qui em va dir un cop.
> 
> El GREC ho posa amb coma:
> 
> 
> El DIEC també:


 
Això mateix, Betulina! Ets un crack cercant la informació encertada!

Això és el que jo pretenia explicar en part i malament en el meu post anterior. Aleshores, emprem "així doncs" i "així, doncs" amb dos sentits diferents, i és per això que l'hem vist tant amb coma com sense. 

En el context de la meva frase, penso que és tracta de l'"així doncs" dit tot junt.

Gràcies!

Eva M


----------



## betulina

Eva Maria said:


> Això és el que jo pretenia explicar en part i malament en el meu post anterior. Aleshores, emprem "així doncs" i "així, doncs" amb dos sentits diferents, i és per això que l'hem vist tant amb coma com sense.



Ui, ara no sé què vaig dir que t'agradés tant...  No volia dir que "així doncs" i "així, doncs," tinguessin significats diferents, perquè jo diria que no els tenen. Pensa que en la teva frase, si treus el "doncs", té el mateix significat:

"Així, pot resultar molt útil per als alumnes..."

Com diu el diccionari, "doncs" és una mena de reforç (_així_ vol dir "en conseqüència" i _doncs_ "denota conseqüència", per la qual cosa incideixen en el mateix).

Però suposo que és com si hi haguessin dos "corrents", els qui creuen que "doncs" fa de reforç i d'incís i els qui pensen que no, que va tot junt. 

Pel que fa al que dèieu de si fem pausa o no... jo estic amb la TPS, diria que sí. De moment continuaré posant la coma, encara que després me la treguin.


----------



## Eva Maria

betulina said:


> Ui, ara no sé què vaig dir que t'agradés tant...  No volia dir que "així doncs" i "així, doncs," tinguessin significats diferents, perquè jo diria que no els tenen. Pensa que en la teva frase, si treus el "doncs", té el mateix significat:
> 
> "Així, pot resultar molt útil per als alumnes..."
> 
> Com diu el diccionari, "doncs" és una mena de reforç (_així_ vol dir "en conseqüència" i _doncs_ "denota conseqüència", per la qual cosa incideixen en el mateix).
> 
> Però suposo que és com si hi haguessin dos "corrents", els qui creuen que "doncs" fa de reforç i d'incís i els qui pensen que no, que va tot junt.
> 
> Pel que fa al que dèieu de si fem pausa o no... jo estic amb la TPS, diria que sí. De moment continuaré posant la coma, encara que després me la treguin.


 
Tens tota la raó, Betulina! No m'he explicat gens bé! Volia dir que hi ha una petita diferència de matís que tu has exposat molt bé.

I, aleshores, penso que per tal de diferenciar aquest matís, podríem posar la coma o no, segons si es tracta d'un o de l'altre.

EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per cert, no és magnífic l'*així, doncs*? És d'aquells connectors que senzillament m'estimo molt: aporta elegància i és d'allò més pràctic! "Així, doncs", llarga vida a l'*així, doncs*, amb o sense coma.


----------



## Eva Maria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Per cert, no és magnífic l'*així, doncs*? És d'aquells connectors que senzillament m'estimo molt: aporta elegància i és d'allò més pràctic! "Així, doncs", llarga vida a l'*així, doncs*, amb o sense coma.


 
TPS,

Sí, és veritat, és molt útil alhora que estètic! En pronunciar-ho, la combinació de la xeix i la essa de "cs" resulta bonica de dir i de sentir.

EM

PS: Montse, és que ets tan apassionada per la llengua que et surt la passió per tots els porus!


----------

